# 35mm offset vs 45mm



## pipeguy69 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi guys I can get a killer deal on some 18" rims but the offset is 35 versus the factory 45, does this make a huge diff. or not thank you .


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 35mm offset vs 45mm (pipeguy69)*

It really depends on the width, but that means the center of the wheel is 10mm closer to the fender.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

if it's a 8.5 width, 45 is already pretty flush with the fender. 8.5et35 would poke quite a bit and require fender modification to get it to fit. 
[email protected]


----------



## schmove (Nov 29, 1999)

ET 35 is actually fine for a B6 Passat that the OP has in his sig.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ahh, sorry, did not notice that, i was stuck in mkv mode lol. 
+35 would be perfect for an 8.5 width on a B6 Passat, but we need to know what width the wheels in question are. Offset doesn't really help unless its paired with width








[email protected]


----------

